# AMH, FSH and LH results, good or bad?



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

I got my AMH results today.  For my age of 36 was told normal is 5.5 to 37.4 and that my results were 13.4.    

I am going it alone, home insemination with private sperm and only enough for 3 goes.  Is it worth it with those levels?  I googled and saw anything under 15.7 for my age range is classed as low fertility?

My FSH result has just come in and it's 8.5 for a day 3 test and my LH is 5.65 

Does any of that suggest an issue?  My progesterone last 2 tests have shown I am not ovulating so been referred to gynae, first appointment is 18th August

Thank you x


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

I have my first gynae appointment 18th August and before I go have paid for a day 21 progesterone test.  I got the surge early hours of Sunday morning just gone day 13 so I should do the test this Saturday?  But I can't do it over the weekend so do I test the Friday ie tomorrow or the Monday as the surge isn't ovulating just I'm not far off doing so which Monday should be ok right?


----------



## Calluna (Jun 14, 2012)

If you got your surge on Sunday, you will probably ovulate Monday so the following Monday would be ideal at 7dpo. Friday would be too early. 

Your AMH is on the low side but certainly not disastrous and your FSH is ok.


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you Calluna x


----------

